# Baby can't face OUT in the Ergo????



## Marni

I got to try out an ergo at a local shop the other day-- and I was stunned to find that the baby cannot face OUT in it. Should I care? I love that feature with my Bjorn -- but of course, HATE everything else about the bjorn.









I could SWEAR I saw a woman facing a baby outwards in one a couple years back.

Also, it seemed much trickier than I expected -- all those buckles and straps and adjusting, etc. What think YOU, current Ergo owners? Is it no big deal? How do you like the side-carry? (Again, seemed rather complcated to me. For now, I LOVE my 5 month old in the side-carry with our hotsling. The ergo didn't seem as --well -- ergonomic though (in the side position I mean).

Love to hear feedback -- as I am still on the fence about buying one.


----------



## Flor

I don't have an Ergo, I have a Sutemi, but I think they are similar.
www.sutemigear.com
The Sutemi can't face out. I think once they get to a certain weight, they'd just be dangling by the crotch, which doesn't sound too comfy! The Sutemi can be worn on the side but is a little weird. It's best front facing in, or back. I like the adjustable straps, works better for me than tying a mei tei. I liked our sling, too, but after a certain weight, I just couldn't hold all that weight on one side, by shoulder would ache. I'd like to know what others use to hold a toddler in a side postition for a long period of time.


----------



## Mamma Mia

You can do outward facing positions in the front or on your back with the Baby Trekker. I liked mine a lot, but I only used it sometimes, when it was right for the situation. I kept a pouch sling in the little pocket on it just in case I got sick of it. With all the padding it is comfy, but a bit bulky.

I don't think you can do outward facing positions in the ergo.


----------



## ferretfan

we got an ergo (named ergie!) about a month ago and we LOVE it









i wear - almost 6 month - dd in it on my front, we havent really tried back carry or side carry yet. when she wants to look around she merely leans back and twists her head from side to side quite easily, she's very snug in there and i dont worry about her leaning too far.

once you have the thing adjusted to your size you can be off and away in a matter of seconds. it's really only 2 buckles you need to address, the one around your waist and the one across your back, the straps you just slide over your shoulders.

i used to carry her on my side in a mamababy but the ergo is way more comfortable, and she hasnt protested about not being able to see directly forward. i imagine we will attempt the side carry soon, just to give ergie a proper workout!

that thing is so darn comfy too (i should be a sales rep!) i wore her for almost three hours straight one day (with i lunch break







) and barely felt a thing. there is no way i could have done that with my MB, or snugli.

the other good thing about ergie is that she can use it til she weighs about 60lbs. i plan on wearing her on my back when she is less mummy-clingy and a little older.

FYI we bought ours for $92 from a site with 90 day moneyback guarantee. maybe you could try that?

HTH


----------



## New Mexico Beach

We just got an ergo (used) for my 2 month old. Without an infant insert he's still too small to ride in it. If I have him sit with his legs froggy style he sits up too high and his head is not supported. But if I put his legs out his legs don't really do the splits like that. LOL. So, we haven't really been able to use ours yet.

I think that the reason babies can not face out in an ergo is that it would no longer be "ergonomic" or whatever. In a bjorn the baby is essentially suspended by their crotch and their spine is being compressed. In an ergo, the baby sits into it, which takes the pressure off of their spine. It's comparable to a hammock, imo.


----------



## fremontmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sling-a-baby*

I think that the reason babies can not face out in an ergo is that it would no longer be "ergonomic" or whatever. In a bjorn the baby is essentially suspended by their crotch and their spine is being compressed. In an ergo, the baby sits into it, which takes the pressure off of their spine. It's comparable to a hammock, imo.


I have heard the same thing about the Bjorn being not so great for baby's spine health.

We have an ergo and love it. I thought the same thing that dd wouldn't like having to face in, but it doesnt seem to bother her at all and she is 1.5yrs. She likes either front or back riding and its super comfortable for both of us and dh likes it too. Highly recommend it for carrying a larger munchkin for a longer period of time.


----------



## LeosMama

Call me disobedient...but I used to fold ds's legs up and carry him facing out in the ergo. Worked fine.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

we just got our ergo, but ds (4mos, 18lbs), LOVES it in a back carry (haven't used it much in the front). It is so comfy I can't believe it. I also use a tibetan carry and the african back carry and the ergo is more comfy for me than either... I can use it for much longer. The straps aren't that big a deal. It took me a couple of tries, but we got the hang of it pretty quickly. I was a little unsure whether or not i was going to go ahead and buy it, but we decided to go for it and I think it was a good move!


----------



## CityGirl

Here's my question about hte ERgo back carry... are the babies high enough to look over your shoulder, or are they facing right into your back and can only look side to side?

Also, how do you get them into the back carry if you're alone?


----------



## TereasaT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CityGirl*
Here's my question about hte ERgo back carry... are the babies high enough to look over your shoulder, or are they facing right into your back and can only look side to side?

Also, how do you get them into the back carry if you're alone?

It depends on if you have a short torso and how tall is your baby. I am short, and I think once my son was 12 months, he could peek over my shoulder if I wore the waist belt a little higher. If you are tall, then your child would have to be older and taller to be able to see over your shoulder.

There are several ways to get your baby in a back carry by yourself. Some people use a bed or a couch (I don't really recommend this way because then it gets harder to find a place when you are out). You can put them on your hip, slide them around to your back and pull the carrier up. You can flip them over your head onto your back. Here you can find instructions for different methods: http://www.thebabywearer.com/lists/HowTo.htm


----------



## Tupelo Honey

Yeah, the kangaroo carry facing out with legs folded should work. But the Ergo and most mei Tais are designed for holding the baby's hips and thighs in the correct, fully-supported seated position rather than hanging straight down like in a Bjorn-type carrier.


----------

